# HTD In-Wall speakers



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with the in wall speakers sold by Home Theater Direct? I see the advertisement at the top of the page all of the time so I started looking at the in-walls. I'm thinking of using them in my bonus room with an older Yamaha surround sound receiver that I have. Or does anyone have another suggestion for some affordable in-walls for a secondary Home Theater set up?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the max budget?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

My only experience with HTD was the Level 2 system I reviewed. I don't have any exposure to the in-wall speakers though.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

zieglj01 said:


> What is the max budget?


I would like to keep it below $300. per pair if possible. This room is used for my kids to play video games in and to watch movies when the adults are watching something that doesn't interest them most of the time. My living room where we watch most of our family moves has what I consider some pretty nice stuff in it and I can't justify duplicating it.
I have seen several home theater rooms built by companies where the rooms look awesome but when you look at the equipment you are blown away by basic no name brand stuff that they are using, and the end result is pretty impressive. I guess this is my attempt to set up a decent room without spending a lot of money and still get a good result.
I have also been looking at these. http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=6816&seq=1&format=2


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mark L said:


> I would like to keep it below $300. per pair if possible. This room is used for my kids to play video games in and to watch movies when the adults are watching something that doesn't interest them most of the time. My living room where we watch most of our family moves has what I consider some pretty nice stuff in it and I can't justify duplicating it.


If you can handle $60, and includes free shipping - then I would go
with the Boston VSi in-wall speakers. 
Real good close-out prices on higher-end speakers.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...i-575-2-Way-6.5in-In-Wall-Speaker-Each/1.html

If not, then I lean towards HTD for budget friendly speakers.


----------

